# Wolfpack Winter 2018



## ducttapecuber (Nov 1, 2017)

I am excited to announce Wolfpack Winter 2018! The first competition to be held at North Carolina State University.
Website and registration: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/WolfpackWinter2018

Date: January 21st 2018
Competitor limit: 100
NCSU students get in for FREE

PM or email me any questions. Hope to see you all there!


----------

